# Triple H on AEW: "They beat our developmental system, good for them."



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565711580419002370


lolll - *that was run by me


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm...

Technically NXT 2.0 now is developmental, but if Hunter's gonna say with a straight face that it was developmental when he was running against them head to head he'd be lying through his teeth. It was still his Black & Gold baby. 

That being said, AEW may be beating NXT still, but they are NOT close to Raw or SD now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Not bad for a piss-ant T-Shirt company.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565713595681349633
Dude went straight deflection.  Instead of answering the question about Vince punishing NXT, he took a shot at AEW. That can't be right though, because WWE is above that and would never do such a low brow thing.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Triple H taking a lil shot there. But he isn't wrong. AEW, as great as it is in most instances has a very long way to go before they are even close to compete with them on a global scale.

And to call it developmental is kind of an insult considering how well he treated it and his talent there. What was more insulting is what happened to a lot of talents Vince called up.

WWE is definitely in good hands for the time being.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565713595681349633
> Dude went straight deflection.  Instead of answering the question about Vince punishing NXT, he took a shot at AEW. That can't be right though, because WWE is above that and would never do such a low brow thing.


Exactly! Earlier this week, all of the Karens on here were complaining about AEW mentioning the competition. Now it's okay for Triple H to do the same? 

I don't mind it either way personally, as it adds to the fun of it. But people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Interpret that idiom as you will.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Haha, Hunter really knows how to hand out a burial in very little words.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

So Ciampa, Gargano, Lumis, Ziggler, Cole, Fish, Balor and the rest of the 40 year old Best Buy employees etc were all developmental talent?



Cooper09 said:


> Haha, Hunter really knows how to hand out a burial in very little words.


He sure buried NXT and all their 40 year old developmental talent.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ooh It hurts still I guess.

It's Vince who pit H's NXT against AEW and used it as an expandable frontline soldiers and destroyed it in the process and then blamed HHH for it. 

It's okay, you got the big ship now. Don't have to worry about AEW anymore.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565723724816551936
So.......about that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He learned from the carny God Vince, never claim defeat and always keep spinning 

In the last 2 months according to WWE

1. Vince didn't get fired, he got bored and retired

2. AEW didn't win the Wednesday night ratings war, there was no war.. but if it was a war it was against developmental so does it even really count 

[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Meanwhile, in 2022, Rampage is getting destroyed by ACTUAL developmental, and not over the hill indy geeks who are afraid to fail on the main roster.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Meanwhile, in 2022, Rampage is getting destroyed by ACTUAL developmental, and not over the hill indy geeks who are afraid to fail on the main roster.*


This is the real reality.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> He learned from the carny God Vince, never claim defeat and always keep spinning
> 
> In the last 2 months according to WWE
> 
> ...


This.

He said it was a Marathon. Now he's like it was just a sprint.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Meanwhile, in 2022, Rampage is getting destroyed by ACTUAL developmental, and not over the hill indy geeks who are afraid to fail on the main roster.*


I didn't get the memo that Rampage was two hours and shown on Tuesday primetime. Could you send me that info?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I mean I understand his spin, but come on dude, they beat you and your project every week.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah I’m sure Hunter thought it was just a development system when he was running the place.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

lmao. Paul Levesque talking out his ass. Remember the push as a third brand.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeks trying to argue about a Friday at 10pm timeslot. Haha


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I didn't get the memo that Rampage was two hours and shown on Tuesday primetime. Could you send me that info?


Rampage shoud go on primetime and go head to head with Smacdkown then


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

NathanMayberry said:


> Rampage shoud go on primetime and go head to head with Smacdkown then


It's bad enough AEW embarrassed NXT.. we don't want Triple H to lose again. This time Vince will probably sell WWE. /S


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

AEW stans in shambles


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, the NXT that was put up against AEW was not a developmental brand, but sure Hunter.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

As I have said, Friday nights have historically been fucked shows. You stand no chance of getting eyes at 10pm on a Friday night. 30+ years of watching television will tell you: the moment you get moved to a Friday, your days are numbered.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

toxicnacho said:


> Triple H taking a lil shot there. But he isn't wrong. AEW, as great as it is in most instances has a very long way to go before they are even close to compete with them on a global scale.
> 
> And to call it developmental is kind of an insult considering how well he treated it and his talent there. What was more insulting is what happened to a lot of talents Vince called up.
> 
> WWE is definitely in good hands for the time being.


Two different visions that were competing.

Vince - Larger than life personas and body types. Wanted NXT to be the pipeline for future talent to Raw and Smackdown

Levesque - NXT was not a development territory, but a competing vision and prototype to what he intended for Raw and Smackdown to be when he took over. Body types vary, workrate and dedication are absolute premiums.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Not bad for a piss-ant T-Shirt company.


But not impressive, either. And then Tony Khan was dumb enough to sign the guys that he himself outdrew lmao. It makes no sense. Clearly those guys aren't stars. He already had stars that outdrew those guys.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

NathanMayberry said:


> Rampage shoud go on primetime and go head to head with Smacdkown then


I agree. Ideally they go from 7 pm to 9 pm. That gives them an hour to themselves and SD an hour to itself with one hour of crossover.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

GarpTheFist said:


> AEW stans in shambles


You just love to see it.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

They were "developing" young rookies like 35 year old Finn Balor and Adam Cole.

That Samoa Joe kid was good too. I'm glad AEW ended up signing him.

This is proper "I think she's ugly anyway" energy from HHH here and in typical fashion a way of trying rewrite history since they were definitely trying to promote it as the third brand, but realistically there was no way NXT was ever beating AEW head to head ever since it got the TNT deal. There's a literal HHH quote from 2019 saying "NXT is *not* a Developmental Brand". 

You can't be "the high budget indy alternative" when you're literally the WWE. Even in weeks when NXT was better, no one cared. AEW was urgent, important, and an actual alternative. I loved black and gold NXT but Dynamite done what it was trying to achieve, a lot better than they did.

No need to be offended or ashamed by it . He is now in charge of the big shows and doing incredibly well whilst NXT is now a proper developmental brand, which is what it should have been as soon as AEW and Dynamite came along.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> So Ciampa, Gargano, Lumis, Ziggler, Balor and the rest of the 40 year old Best Buy employees etc were all developmental?


Exactly. And many others.


Seafort said:


> Two different visions that were competing.
> 
> Vince - Larger than life personas and body types. Wanted NXT to be the pipeline for future talent to Raw and Smackdown
> 
> Levesque - NXT was not a development territory, but a competing vision and prototype to what he intended for Raw and Smackdown to be when he took over. Body types vary, workrate and dedication are absolute premiums.


Good response. You're absolutely right on the different aspects of what Vince and HHH percieved as talent. But we've gotta be honest here..a lot of talents flopped, fell hard, and were not given what made them stand out from the Raw/Smackdown crowd.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

God, what a loser answer. That was your developmental? Half those guys were more experienced than the guys on the AEW roster, and they weren't being developed for anything, come on.

The real answer you give if you want to make excuses is that was our 6th and 7th hour of primetime TV a week against their 1 and 2. I get that he can't actually say that, but it'd have been the honest answer  

Also... "It never was that"? lolololol you started an NXT UK brand to kill ITV's World of Sport, and you put this NXT on primetime TV and put up against AEW to do the same to them. It's not as if there wasn't form to make obvious the pattern. I'm sure all the counter scheduling of touring locations was just a coincidence too. Terrible deflections. The man has a lot to learn.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> So Ciampa, Gargano, Lumis, Ziggler, Cole, Fish, Balor and the rest of the 40 year old Best Buy employees etc were all developmental talent?


That's zero star power tho.

Means AEW can barely beat a WWE third brand led by their rosters leftovers.

Ironically only had more star power thsn NXT because they hired ex-WWE guys such as Jericho and Moxley.

Basically beat WWE developmental brand WITH WWE ex-main eventers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just ask Jerry McDevitt Paul!!!!

He wrote it! HE FUCKING WROTE IT!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> But not impressive, either. And then Tony Khan was dumb enough to sign the guys that he himself outdrew lmao. It makes no sense. Clearly those guys aren't stars. He already had stars that outdrew those guys.


Yeah, I never understood that one.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Soul Rex said:


> That's zero star power tho.
> 
> Means AEW can barely beat a WWE third brand led by their rosters leftovers.
> 
> ...


They also had Cody. Of course they will outdraw indy midget NXT. Why was this a surprise?


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> That's zero star power tho.
> 
> Means AEW can barely beat a WWE third brand led by their rosters leftovers.


They didn't barely beat them, they buried them, and wasn't the AEW roster also made up of WWE leftovers? I thought that was the joke?


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

This thread is going to have over 10 pages, isn't it?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Now send Hunter all of his favorite NXT toys back and capitalize, Tony!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

If this was TK he would be getting all kinds of shit.

For a start at the time they were pushing NXT as a 3rd brand and it was them that went head to head with Dynamite.

Second, forget the ratings, they’re not a reflection of the quality of the product.

Hunter doesn’t need to diss AEW and fuel the fire of toxic “wrestling fans”.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

toxicnacho said:


> Exactly. And many others.
> 
> 
> Good response. You're absolutely right on the different aspects of what Vince and HHH percieved as talent. But we've gotta be honest here..a lot of talents flopped, fell hard, and were not given what made them stand out from the Raw/Smackdown crowd.


Thanks. The two competing visions made most of the talents incompatible. Anyone from
NXT can be made a star, but the LOE in a Vince run WWE that needs over the top characters is much harder when he is handed a pure workrate performer whose character is that he or she is a “really good wrestler”. And in many cases Vince did not have the patience and just gave up.

Long term this will be a challenge for Levesque. WWE will be fine and should outperform over the next 12-18 months, but I have immense reservations that a modern day JCP or AWA focused on interminable heel title runs with minimalistic characters is a sustainable model for them. I question whether they can capture new, younger fans by running Mike Michaels vs Johnny Jonathan in 90 minute gauntlet matches week after week while aging Gen X diehards chant Fight Forever.

Maybe it won’t be that bad. But NXT Black and Gold does not work Long term on an international level. It at best maintains core viewers. It doesn’t attract new ones.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Seafort said:


> Thanks. The two competing visions made most of the talents incompatible. Anyone from
> NXT can be made a star, but the LOE in a Vince run WWE that needs over the top characters is much harder when he is handed a pure workrate performer whose character is that he or she is a “really good wrestler”. And in many cases Vince did not have the patience and just gave up.
> 
> Long term this will be a challenge for Levesque. WWE will be fine and should outperform over the next 12-18 months, but I have immense reservations that a modern day JCP or AWA focused on interminable heel title runs with minimalistic characters is a sustainable model for them. I question whether they can capture new, younger fans by running Mike Michaels vs Johnny Jonathan in 90 minute gauntlet matches week after week while aging Gen X diehards chant Fight Forever.
> ...


Once again, another great post. I've lurked for years. You and @Ghost Lantern are incredibly knowledgeable and thought provoking in your posts. So props.

I don't think much of modern professional wrestling doesn't work long term on an international level. Even global, honestly. Comparatively to 10 years ago, and not taking ratings into the topic because I'm not a ratings guy... pro wrestling just isn't where it was a long time ago.

I with Trips at the helm we're gonna see a nice mix for the casuals and the die hards. With WWE at being such a high level and the standard for pro wrestling I really am hoping that wrestling as a whole can grow. It's good for AEW too. The doors to open untapped talent, potential, and various styles to the casual viewer might just do some good.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> *He learned from the carny God Vince, never claim defeat and always keep spinning*
> 
> In the last 2 months according to WWE
> 
> ...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's not wrong.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

One thing that always hurt NXT was that they rarely advertised the card in advance, most weeks they'd only announced 2 or 3 things at max one day before the show. I never understood why he did this. That's something he has to do on the main roster and give a reason to fans to tune in. Advertise NXT as well on Raw every week, tell your audience to go check it out. It's stupid enough that vince never did that but at least hunter should be smart enough to advertise NXT like AEW always advertise Rampage every week.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Nobody can defend this.

He said NXT wasn’t developmental multiple times. Now he’s backtracking. Fact.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I didn't get the memo that Rampage was two hours and shown on Tuesday primetime. Could you send me that info?


*Rampage does EVEN WORSE numbers in primetime. You're killing your own argument.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Rampage does EVEN WORSE numbers in primetime. You're killing your own argument.*


On a Saturday you mean?


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Second, forget the ratings, they’re not a reflection of the quality of the product.


Then what are they? Just random? What do you think the goal of a wrestling television show is?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

You could just see the anger in his eyes and facial mannerisms when he discussed it. Not sure why the WWE always chooses to compete with everything that comes along. Just do your own thing and mind your business. Counter programming All Out Weekend was the lowest blow though. I hope TK can survive it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are Tony and HHH trying outdo each other in contest to have the worst takes imaginable? 

Seriously, it feels like every other interview, one of them is saying something stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> This.
> 
> He said it was a Marathon. Now he's like it was just a sprint.


In this business ugh

Just because 2 people are running on a race track ugh 

It doesn't mean there's a race going on


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He learned from the carny God Vince, never claim defeat and always keep spinning
> 
> In the last 2 months according to WWE
> 
> ...


The Wednesday night Special Military Operation.


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Technically NXT 2.0 now is developmental, but if Hunter's gonna say with a straight face that it was developmental when he was running against them head to head he'd be lying through his teeth. It was still his Black & Gold baby.
> 
> That being said, AEW may be beating NXT still, but they are NOT close to Raw or SD now.


triple h's NXT was always developmental, it was the worse developmental program they evwer had, but it was for develop purposes.

wwe had now defunct developmental territories far superior than the blackXgold. nxt 2.0 is also superior, we can already see future young stars in it.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

I mean really whatever label anyone wants to put on NXT, it was a developmental brand. They had the Performance Center and Full Sail, where they in fact developed talent. "But they had all these indy talent" of course they did to help develop the many undeveloped talent they had at the time. The basic point of a developmental brand is to filter talent to the main shows, exactly what NXT was doing. What it comes down to is AEW fans can't just accept a good shot from WWE, they're so used to Tony Khan and AEW consistently taking shots at WWE and not the other way around.


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> lmao. Paul Levesque talking out his ass. Remember the push as a third brand.


there was never a push for that. not from vince, if there was, you would know.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

booyakas said:


> there was never a push for that. not from vince, if there was, you would know.


Lmfao. Nxt talent turning up on raw and sad and vice versa. There was a ppv with all 3 brands too. Nxt was called the third brand on live tv. Selective memory I bet.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Rampage does EVEN WORSE numbers in primetime. You're killing your own argument.*


Come talk to me when they are in the same prime time slot consistently and not constantly changing days and times.

Also this is spot on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565730336465887237


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> He's not wrong.





> There’s three brands to me within the WWE. There’s Raw, there’s SmackDown and there’s NXT.


 - Triple H. 2019

Even beloved Triple H sometimes lies.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

AEW marks in they feelings lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Exactly! Earlier this week, all of the Karens on here were complaining about AEW mentioning the competition. Now it's okay for Triple H to do the same?
> 
> I don't mind it either way personally, as it adds to the fun of it. *But people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. *Interpret that idiom as you will.


legit


as in, you made a legitimate point


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Man if I was one of Papa Hs boys I would feel pretty insulted at that comment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Come talk to me when they are in the same prime time slot consistently and not constantly changing days and times.


*I don't care to hear your excuses. Maybe AEW fans should use Google like they tell people who don't know about the random indy jobbers who appear on the show with no introduction.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Teemu™ said:


> Then what are they? Just random? What do you think the goal of a wrestling television show is?


Bro, RAW was boring last week and 2.1 million still watched it. Dynamite was 🔥 and only 1.01 million watched it. I wonder why.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Triple HGH again proving that he's a lying sleaze just like his father-in-law.

As NXT got into Wednesday nights (to compete with AEW irrespective of how much he or WWE denies it), he promoted NXT as a third brand of WWE. I have seen multiple interviews of him confirming that. Now that he got his a** beat, he's deflecting and avoiding to take responsibility of his very flagrant failure and minimizing AEW's accomplishment. The fundamental difference between Triple Nose and his father-in-law is that McMahon beat a promotion filled with megastars with a roster that had far less star power than his opposition. Not only did he beat them, he flourished. That's a feat that the son-in-law cannot do as he doesn't really know how to run a promotion. NXT is a flop business-wise.

Is it just me or his nose just keeps going longer as the more he lies like Pinnochio?

Bottom line, Triple HGH is full of sh** like he always have been.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Bro, RAW was boring last week and 2.1 million still watched it. Dynamite was 🔥 and only 1.01 million watched it. I wonder why.


People like RAW better, meaning it appeals to a larger amount of people. Meaning it's better.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Teemu™ said:


> People like RAW better, meaning it appeals to a larger amount of people. Meaning it's better.


Nothing to do with them being around for decades then?

I could release a new phone tomorrow that has better features than Apple, but people would still buy an iPhone. At least until word got round that my phone was better


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I don't care to hear your excuses. Maybe AEW fans should use Google like they tell people who don't know about the random indy jobbers who appear on the show with no introduction.*


First off, direct those Google comments to the people who actually have that fight with you.

Secondly, if you don't think getting preempted affects a TV shows viewership, then you're ignoring facts. I also don't want to hear your "excuse" nonsense. I have consistently mentioned how Rampage should be prioritized better and booked to seem like a bigger deal. That doesn't change the fact that if it had NXT's current time slot, it would pull bigger numbers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

After his "wrestling was a thing in tiny little bars before Vince" comment, HHH is getting good at the WWE propaganda/revisionist history thing. In this case, contradicting his own words as he was very adamant about NXT not being developmental.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Bro, RAW was boring last week and 2.1 million still watched it. Dynamite was 🔥 and only 1.01 million watched it. I wonder why.


One is a show that has been on TV since 1993, and well established. Another is 3 years old and is just getting going.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Funny coming from the same dude who tweeted

"Remember. It's a marathon. Not a race!" 🤡


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hunter is right in that interview, even though at the time he was insisting that it was a third brand and not developmental. They were clearly trying hard to compete with AEW. That's why I was even saying back then that it's less developmental and more of a third brand.

Here is where I agree with Hunters recent comment... NXT still had developmental vibes to it. Ultimately regardless of what their intentions were back when NXT and Dynamite were going head to head NXT still had the perception of being a developmental show. Compared to Dynamite it looked small. Yes, they had a bunch of veteran wrestlers but.. Bronson Reed? Cameron Grimes? Rhea Ripley? Raquel Gonzalez? Indi Hartwell? Dexter Lumis? Austin Theory? Shotzi Blackheart? Dakota Kai? Imperium? Legado? Tian Sha?

Not sure why anyone is even bringing up Rampage, which is in a bad time slot. That's like a wrestler having an arm tied behind is back and then mocking him for not being able to defend himself against another wrestler.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't give a crap about ratings but


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Come talk to me when they are in the same prime time slot consistently and not constantly changing days and times.
> 
> Also this is spot on.
> 
> ...


This is why I have serious doubts HHH is going to give Cody that monster push everyone thinks he's going to get. Cody was directly responsible in that defeat for Hunter.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Even if you don’t class NXT as a developmental brand, the fact remains AEW has been in competition with, and regularly loses to, WWE’s third biggest brand, its not and never will be in contention with Smackdown or Raw.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I think it's pretty clear that the topic does sting him a bit to this day based on his resonse. 

He was adament that NXT was not something he considered a developmental brand, now suddenly a quick switch and he suddenly buries a show he ran and by all accounts loved for many years.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

You know..funny how you call it developmental when more than half the roster under black and gold were already on the indies for years.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Endless shots from little tiny khan and the cult for 3 years and one little quote by HHH sent them all reeeeeeeeeeing


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> This is why I have serious doubts HHH is going to give Cody that monster push everyone thinks he going to get. Cody was directly responsible in that defeat for Hunter.


The title run may be written into the contract. HHH may have no choice in the matter.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Araxen said:


> The title run may be written into the contract. HHH may have no choice in the matter.


I am sure HHH agrees with Cody being deserving of title, 24/7 title is always there whenever Cody decides to come back.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Tripps doth protest too much. NXT was his baby, a baby operating at a massive loss and one that was soundly beaten by the upstart company. For this failure he was publicly humbled and humiliated by his father in law in such a cruel manner. Gotta sting. 

Tripps has quite an ego for a man who owes his position to genitalia - namely where he stuck his and where Vince stuck his.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

WWE main roster shows has beat Dynamite on USA network, Fox, FS1, and probably will beat AEW on a public access network. Yes, AEW owns NXT and WWE owns Dynamite and Rampage in ratings.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

deadcool said:


> Triple HGH again proving that he's a lying sleaze just like his father-in-law.
> 
> As NXT got into Wednesday nights (to compete with AEW irrespective of how much he or WWE denies it), he promoted NXT as a third brand of WWE. I have seen multiple interviews of him confirming that. Now that he got his a** beat, he's deflecting and avoiding to take responsibility of his very flagrant failure and minimizing AEW's accomplishment. The fundamental difference between Triple Nose and his father-in-law is that McMahon beat a promotion filled with megastars with a roster that had far less star power than his opposition. Not only did he beat them, he flourished. That's a feat that the son-in-law cannot do as he doesn't really know how to run a promotion. NXT is a flop business-wise.
> 
> ...


Bro whatever Trips promoted it as at the time, everyone knew it was still developmental including him, it had indy guys with tons of experience yes but they wasn't huge names nor was they stars, and they was being developed for the WWE roster. AEW beat them with former ex WWE wrestlers mainly, so its not like AEW beat them with all homegrown young talent, they was using stars that WWE made for them. 

If they got their ass beat with NXT having guys like Roman, Seth, Charlotte, Becky, Kevin Owens, Drew McIntyre etc fine it would be a big deal, but they beat a developmental brand with a roster of semi known indy wrestlers, using their former stars they took big whoop. And its silly comparing Vince beating WCW to Tony beating NXT, not even the same thing at all, Vince had a roster loaded with all time legends and stars, Triple H was working with indy wrestlers at a small college venue ffs against AEW who had some of their bigger stars in huge arenas.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

NXT was always a development show. NXT moved nights to compete with Dynamite, I think. Raw and Dynamite don't air on the same time nor day, an odd comparison. Guys like Gargano were clearly shills being told to tell people it was a "3rd brand".

People need to understand the difference between Subsidiaries and Shows.....


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> Lmfao. Nxt talent turning up on raw and sad and vice versa. There was a ppv with all 3 brands too. Nxt was called the third brand on live tv. Selective memory I bet.


so why they are using the word callups to refer to guys who recently came from NXT ?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, I like a lot of what HHH is doing right now, but this is pretty disingenuous. He was quoted several times years ago saying that NXT was a 3rd brand, not developmental. NXT certainly wasn't developmental in 2019 or even 2020. You don't get the change the narrative now.

He could have given the most basic non answer here and instead makes himself look bad.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, I like a lot of what HHH is doing right now, but this is pretty disingenuous. He was quoted several times years ago saying that NXT was a 3rd brand, not developmental. NXT certainly wasn't developmental in 2019 or even 2020. You don't get the change the narrative now.
> 
> He could have given the most basic non answer here and instead makes himself look bad.


And was putting main roster guys on it all the time. And still losing.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well Whatever. Development or Not they still got beat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well Whatever. Development or Not they still got beat.


Lol god as if it was some big time war with both on equal ground, it was hardly a competition, its the equivalent of McDonalds bringing in more customers than a small barely promoted burger joint on the curb. NXT was a show with green wrestlers and experienced indy guys, in a small university venue going against a big time promotion funded by a billionaire with top stars WWE created that they signed.

Get back to me when AEW even sniffs close to the ratings Raw and Smackdown pull in.

I just get annoyed when people act as if it was some kind of big deal AEW got bigger ratings than NXT, Tony Khan's nerdy ass going "We won the Wednesday night wars", what fucking war? Was there ever any question which was gonna get more ratings? the new big time promotion headed by a billionaire in huge arenas with top established stars, going against the developmental show of WWE with indy talent and green talent. Big shocker.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol god as if it was some big time war with both on equal ground, it was hardly a competition, its the equivalent of McDonalds bringing in more customers than a small barely promoted burger joint on the curb. NXT was a show with green wrestlers and experienced indy guys, in a small university venue going against a big time promotion funded by a billionaire with top stars WWE created that they signed.
> 
> Get back to me when AEW even sniffs close to the ratings Raw and Smackdown pull in.


And those weeks that main roster guys were sent down? Lmao


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Not bad for a piss-ant T-Shirt company.


a piss ant with Billions


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> a piss ant with Billions


Probably should have thought about the minute the big-nosed fuck opened his ass-kissing lips, eh?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> So Ciampa, Gargano, Lumis, Ziggler, Cole, Fish, Balor and the rest of the 40 year old Best Buy employees etc were all developmental talent?


For the WWE, yes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> For the WWE, yes.


The minute you put that shit on National TV, it is expected to make money and “compete with all forms of entertainment”.

And it fucking failed miserably.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

Very nice interview! Really professional and good interviewer.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> And those weeks that main roster guys were sent down? Lmao


As if some cameos from the main roster was gonna make a big difference, people knew the show was the developmental show, they knew nothing major was gonna go down there.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Freelancer said:


> I mean I understand his spin, but come on dude, they beat you and your project every week.


With no budget and literally not even a quarter of AEW's fire power. Come on, let's be fair. AEW brought forth their biggest fire power and billions. And the last time Dynamite faced NXT they got 600 thousand. (ironically the number that new NXT is doing now)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> As if some cameos from the main roster was gonna make a big difference, people knew the show was the developmental show, they knew nothing major was gonna go down there.


Major enough that Hunter’s 3rd brand was given a Survivor Series win over the main roster.

That they couldn’t hook fans to come out and watch is on them. Just like everyone fucking says about AEW’s failures to capitalize.

You don’t get to speak out both sides of your face on this.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> With no budget and literally not even a quarter of AEW's fire power. Come on, let's be fair. AEW brought forth their biggest fire power and billions. And the last time Dynamite faced NXT they got 600 thousand. (ironically the number that new NXT is doing now)


Dude let it go. Dynamite is the best show of the week.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> The minute you put that shit on National TV, it is expected to make money and “compete with all forms of entertainment”.
> 
> And it fucking failed miserably.


It didn't fail miserably. They did well competing against a Billion dollar company with international names like Omega. I mean it should not even be an issue that you are doing worse than AEW's first brand. They are pulling their biggest cannons and you have kids and no name indy guys. 

If I had been the WWE, I had kept NXT on Wednesdays. Cause it was hurting AEW just by being there. AEW did 600 thousand the last time they were head to head. I cannot imagine where they would be now if Vince had kept NXT there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> It didn't fail miserably. They did well competing against a Billion dollar company with international names like Omega. I mean it should not even be an issue that you are doing worse than AEW's first brand. They are pulling their biggest cannons and you have kids and no name indy guys.
> 
> If I had been the WWE, I had kept NXT on Wednesdays. Cause it was hurting AEW just by being there. AEW did 600 thousand the last time they were head to head. I cannot imagine where they would be now if Vince had kept NXT there.


“We are competing with ALL forms of entertainment.”

I’m going on their words. Not made up shit I’m attributing to them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> Major enough that Hunter’s 3rd brand was given a Survivor Series win over the main roster.
> 
> That they couldn’t hook fans to come out and watch is on them. Just like everyone fucking says about AEW’s failures to capitalize.
> 
> You don’t get to speak out both sides of your face on this.


Bro it was gonna take alot more than 1 month of build for a one off survivor series event to get every fan to swarm to NXT, there was just no established names there, alot of fans aint gonna tune into a show full of people they've never seen before even if they've been on Raw and Smackdown for a month off and on. Betting AEW wouldn't have have gotten as much ratings as they did during the so called "war" had they not had names like Chris Jericho and Jon Moxley from WWE over there.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> “We are competing with ALL forms of entertainment.”
> 
> I’m going on their words. Not made up shit I’m attributing to them.


So? Doesn't change the fact that NXT didn't have a quarter of AEW's talent. If Vince REALLY wanted to beat AEW, he would have kept NXT there and would have brought his biggest stars there. HE NEVER DID.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

AEW could move the goal posts as well if they wanted to. They could state that they are only competing on cable. SmackDown on Fox is then removed from the equation. 

They could then state that that they have the second and fourth highest rated wrestling shows on cable, with WWE at one and four. If they pump up Rampage a bit, maybe it could be two and three. Dynamite on a decent night does over a million while RAW on a really bad day does 1.5 million so not terribly far off in that regard but definitely will take awhile to really be comparable in numbers…


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I wish Dynamite would go head to head with RAW. Bring their 2.1 mil down to 1.6 😜


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

booyakas said:


> so why they are using the word callups to refer to guys who recently came from NXT ?


Now they are because they lost to AEW, moved to Tuesdays and rebranded to 2.0. They admitted defeat when this happened.

Remember this?





Triple H calling NXT the A-brand.
NXT took centre stage around SS 2019, which correct me if I’m wrong, but AEW was on tv and competing for NXT viewership by then.
Additionally didn’t NXT win survivor series 2019?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> “We are competing with ALL forms of entertainment.”
> 
> I’m going on their words. Not made up shit I’m attributing to them.


People hate keeping the same energy. 

It's no secret I prefer WWE over AEW, but they fucking loss. 

You can argue that "well AEW had bigger stars so of course they won"

But NXT benefits from being attached to the WWE brand and existing prior to AEW even be created. 

Fans had a choice on Wednesday between NXT and Dynamite and they picked Dynamite. It is what it is. 

As a promoter I get HHH trying to spin the L he took, but he took an L.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> People hate keeping the same energy.
> 
> It's no secret I prefer WWE over AEW, but they fucking loss.
> 
> ...


And yet, they don’t stop to say, “Well, WWE has characters the fans have watched for 10+ years. They’re bigger stars.”

I hate people that don’t keep the same energy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Black and gold NXT was great, until near the end.

NXT after black and gold is just horrendous garbage that I watch when there is absolutely nothing else on, or, if I’m just curious to see if it’s lame still.

Only shining light is the real queen, Mandy.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Bro whatever Trips promoted it as at the time, everyone knew it was still developmental including him, it had indy guys with tons of experience yes but they wasn't huge names nor was they stars, and they was being developed for the WWE roster. AEW beat them with former ex WWE wrestlers mainly, so its not like AEW beat them with all homegrown young talent, they was using stars that WWE made for them.
> 
> If they got their ass beat with NXT having guys like Roman, Seth, Charlotte, Becky, Kevin Owens, Drew McIntyre etc fine it would be a big deal, but they beat a developmental brand with a roster of semi known indy wrestlers, using their former stars they took big whoop. And its silly comparing *Vince beating WCW to Tony beating NXT*, not even the same thing at all, Vince had a roster loaded with all time legends and stars, Triple H was working with indy wrestlers at a small college venue ffs against AEW who had some of their bigger stars in huge arenas.


That's not what I said at all. Vince beating WCW would have been equivalent to NXT beating AEW (not AEW beating NXT). When Vince beat WCW, he didn't have a Hulk Hogan or a Sting, his roster of legends became legends after WCW got beat not before. Vince beat a super strong WCW, bottom line. If Triple HGH was some what of a competent promoter, he would have known how to build stars like how Vince built or capitalized on Austin, Rock, Foley, etc. He had a fantastic roster in NXT to be fair, not taking that away at all. 

I don't want to digress from the fact that the son-in-law is proven to be a duplicitous, knavish moron who can't even keep his lies straight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve just watched a bit of the interview and he’s not being genuine at all. Just tell the truth ffs.

“I don’t look at things like I need to fix this and fix that” - Fuck off Hunter. You started building up the IC and US titles straight away because you know they should matter. You’ve given people their first names back straight away because you know it was stupid to not have them. Just own it. You’ve done the right thing. Own it. Things need fixing and you’ve made a decent start.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> On a Saturday you mean?


Yea, I didn't realize the 10 PM through 11 PM death slot was 'prime time,'; especially when Rampage technically airs at weekend time.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I didn't realize the 10 PM through 11 PM death slot was 'prime time,'; especially when Rampage technically airs at weekend time.


Nielsen defines it as prime time..









What Time is Really Primetime? | Nielsen


Discover prime time hours for television and when American consumers are more likely to tune in including demographic factors that affect view times.




www.nielsen.com




.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And I was just starting to have a little respect for that guy …


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565866002390601730


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565866002390601730


I mean Jericho mentions WWE a lot so he's definitely thinking about them lol

But he's right HHH is spinning like a beyblade


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I mean Jericho mentions WWE a lot so he's definitely thinking about them lol
> 
> But he's right HHH is spinning like a beyblade


Jericho wants to beat them. No doubt about it.

But he really shit all over Hunter and NXT. Haha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Jericho wants to beat them. No doubt about it.
> 
> But he really shit all over Hunter and NXT. Haha


Oh he unloaded the fucking cannon on him lol

It's great because Jericho, HHH, and Punk are the same fucking guy essentially. 

They're all super strong number 2 guys that were life long wrestling fans, that had to play 2nd or 3rd fiddle to guys who couldn't cut it in football after college and it burns them up lol. 

Even with him and Trips getting cool later in their careers, it had to feel good to just give HHH a good ol "go fuck yourself Paul, my shit beat your shit nanana boo boo" [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Oh he unloaded the fucking cannon on him lol
> 
> It's great because Jericho, HHH, and Punk are the same fucking guy essentially.
> 
> ...


Yep. They always have to work with The Hot Ticket, too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Yep. They always have to work with The Hot Ticket, too.


And I'm usually big on giving them leeway and props because shit being number 2 is still a big damn deal.

But damn does that number 2 insecurity leak out sometimes lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He's not wrong, NXT is developmental. Triple H spitting facts.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Exactly! Earlier this week, all of the Karens on here were complaining about AEW mentioning the competition. Now it's okay for Triple H to do the same?
> 
> I don't mind it either way personally, as it adds to the fun of it. But people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Interpret that idiom as you will.


100%

no problem with this at all

but every person that hated on AEW for mentioning the fed, now needs to hate on HHH

it is revisionist history though (WWEs hallmark), as wasn’t it marketed as the third brand?


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> He's not wrong, NXT is developmental. Triple H spitting facts.


And it was unestablished indy wrestlers going against former WWE superstars, such as Cody Rhodes, Dean Ambrose, and Chris Jericho. It doesn't take a brain surgeon to understand who will win.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

bdon said:


> Geeks trying to argue about a Friday at 10pm timeslot. Haha




Strategically placed in order to win the epic Friday Night Wars.




thorn123 said:


> 100%
> 
> no problem with this at all
> 
> ...



Not really, since WWE rarely mentions or even insinuates the existence of AEW on their television shows. This was Ariel Helwani asking HHH an AEW-related question. Quite different scenarios.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

BIIIG Nige said:


> One is a show that has been on TV since 1993, and well established. Another is 3 years old and is just getting going.


Sorry, but if a show is on the air for 3 years,then it is established. Not many shows increase their viewership after 3 years on the air.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

NXT “lost,” but it doesn’t mean it was a failure. NXT was pretty awesome and was usually way better than WWE’s main shows.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Omos=Next Big Thing said:


> Sorry, but if a show is on the air for 3 years,then it is established. Not many shows increase their viewership after 3 years on the air.



AEW fans not understanding that the honeymoon phase of being new is pretty much over.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> AEW fans not understanding that the honeymoon phase of being new is pretty much over.


AEW fans still claim it's a brand new company.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

thorn123 said:


> 100%
> 
> no problem with this at all
> 
> ...


That's one way to look at it. Or people could stop being Karens and try to enjoy it, instead of getting off on moaning online.

The issue I have here is what you said in the last part. You could see in his body language in the interview that he was thrown by that and wasn't quite convinced with his own words. He was excessively proud of NXT at the time and rightly so, it was the best WWE product since around 2005.

Either way: that NXT > today's NXT


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

He's not wrong. 

I'd be more concerned if AEW didn't beat NXT to be honest. The shiny new toy picking up most of the guys people wanted to see in the next wave NXT signings on a good network. Meanwhile NXT lose people that the fans get invested to the main card.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> If this was TK he would be getting all kinds of shit.
> 
> For a start at the time they were pushing NXT as a 3rd brand and it was them that went head to head with Dynamite.
> 
> ...


It would never be Khan because Khan would never be in that position of success.

Why are people grasping at straws here? NXT is not Raw or Smackdown. Until AEW gets ahead of WWE's top shows like WCW did back in the day then beating NXT don't mean d*ck regardless of what NXT was aiming to be. The same amount of resources aren't poured into that show and it's honestly lame for some fans to be going around acting like that's some sort of major accomplishment.

To me this is like if TNA or ROH beat Sunday Night Heat in the ratings. A cool thing to take note of but overall not a big deal. HHH was right in giving people a reality check when asked that question.



DUD said:


> He's not wrong.
> 
> I'd be more concerned if AEW didn't beat NXT to be honest. The shiny new toy picking up most of the guys people wanted to see in the next wave NXT signings on a good network. Meanwhile NXT lose people that the fans get invested to the main card.


Exactly.

Anybody saying NXT was officially going to be a 3rd brand is gullible. That talk was just marketing to get people to tune in. Smackdown and Raw are the only shows that matter when it comes to ratings. If Khan would just STFU once in a while and let AEW do it's thing people wouldn't bash him for things like this. Instead he wants to play WCW era Bishoff and tout ratings success against the WWE when he's still playing checkers and hasn't even entered the game.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TheDraw said:


> It would never be Khan because Khan would never be in that position of success.
> 
> Why are people grasping at straws here? NXT is not Raw or Smackdown. Until AEW gets ahead of WWE's top shows like WCW did back in the day then beating NXT don't mean d*ck regardless of what NXT was aiming to be. The same amount of resources aren't poured into that show and it's honestly lame for some fans to be going around acting like that's some sort of major accomplishment.
> 
> ...


🥱 Ignored


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> Now they are because they lost to AEW, moved to Tuesdays and rebranded to 2.0. They admitted defeat when this happened.
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> ...


NXT ''invading'' raw or any other participation was always stupid and was the thing that made NXT such a bad developmental, national exposure works well only when it comes for those who know how to use it correctly. in-training talent national exposure should be as minimal as possible. 



*the only ones who call it a competition are the fans. NXT wasnt pushed and advartised the way raw and smackdown are. just because two shows are at the same night, doesnt make them competition. 
BTW, wwe doesnt have the power to decide when their show will air, the broadcaster does.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

booyakas said:


> NXT ''invading'' raw or any other participation was always stupid and was the thing that made NXT such a bad developmental, national exposure works well only when it comes for those who know how to use it correctly. in-training talent national exposure should be as minimal as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complete denial lmao. Face it. WWE attempted to minimise AEWs popularity and impact through promotion of NXT as another main show. They even extended it to 2hours. . Little did they know, AEWs downfall will be TK and his abysmal fantasy booking.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Omos=Next Big Thing said:


> Sorry, but if a show is on the air for 3 years,then it is established. Not many shows increase their viewership after 3 years on the air.


Based Monday Night RAW did. 
Really goes to show the genius of Vince McMahon.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

The NXT that AEW beat was a far superior product to Raw and Smackdown at the time. Most wwe fans without an agenda would admit that. And I actually think HHH believes that as well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> It would never be Khan because Khan would never be in that position of success.
> 
> Why are people grasping at straws here? NXT is not Raw or Smackdown. Until AEW gets ahead of WWE's top shows like WCW did back in the day then beating NXT don't mean d*ck regardless of what NXT was aiming to be. The same amount of resources aren't poured into that show and it's honestly lame for some fans to be going around acting like that's some sort of major accomplishment.


The disparity in resources being poured into NXT and AEW is a much closer gap than the one being poured into AEW and WWE and it's honestly lame for some fans to be going around acting like that's some sort of major accomplishment.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Crying that NXT didn’t have as big of stars while mocking AEW for not being able to beat Raw or Smackdown with Jon Moxley, Chris Jericho, and JR.

Y’all mf’ers love talking out both sides of ya mouths.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Survivor Series 2019.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Survivor Series 2019.


Shhhh. You’re making too much sense.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

thorn123 said:


> The NXT that AEW beat was a far superior product to Raw and Smackdown at the time. Most wwe fans without an agenda would admit that. And I actually think HHH believes that as well.


It really wasn't as it didn't have stars.

It was a perfect product for wrestling hipster and workrare marks, but it didn't have enough relevance and starpower to make anyone but hardcore marks give a shit about it.

To have a superior product in wrestling you need superior stars, that's how it works.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

thorn123 said:


> The NXT that AEW beat was a far superior product to Raw and Smackdown at the time. Most wwe fans without an agenda would admit that. And I actually think HHH believes that as well.


Define better. Even most hardcore NXT fans will tell you 2019-20 NXT was a bit disappointing. People like Cole (UE), Gargano, Ciampa were on top for years at that point and doing sane thing over and over. Many of the other pushed acts like Baszler, Bronson Reed, Tyler Rust weren't exactly resonating with fans same way Paige, Zayn, Owens, Bayley, Sasha, American Alpha, DIY etc had in 2014-16


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565711580419002370
> Full interview:


Hahaha at least he has the balls to admit AEW is beating them at there own game.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

toxicnacho said:


> Triple H taking a lil shot there. But he isn't wrong. AEW, as great as it is in most instances has a very long way to go before they are even close to compete with them on a global scale.
> 
> And to call it developmental is kind of an insult considering how well he treated it and his talent there. What was more insulting is what happened to a lot of talents Vince called up.
> 
> WWE is definitely in good hands for the time being.


Don't get me wrong, I get your point, but let me share this viewpoint that I have with you. People seem to assume that because of the talent he brought into NXT that it somehow meant it was no longer developmental. It was, and still is. No matter the tier level of talent you, or any other fan that admired the stars he brought in outside of the WWE. The WWE has a style, the WWE has always had a developmental region. Those stars HHH brought in like Balor, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Kevin Owens, Nakamura, and El Generico, Ciampa, Gargano, and on. They weren't talent the wrestled in a major company like the WWE before on a long-term basis, or even at all. Did AJ Styles go to NXT? No. Why? Because he was a proven commodity and did it everywhere he went. None of the stars that I mentioned who HHH brought into the WWE were as well known to the WWE audience as AJ Styles. Some on that list never made a huge splash in the American market. Outside of the country Balor, Nakamura, and Hero did very well in places like Japan, or in the United Kingdom. 

Whether fans of these talents like it, or not. They were developmental talent that we essentially there to eventually go to the main roster. Which they did, all of them. Developmental regions like OVW, or FCW have always done house shows. Pay Per Views? No. The WWE had no reason to invest into PPV's for those programs because the interest wasn't there. As times went on, we now see a vast ocean of fans not just WWE fans. The internet has really shed light on the growth and popularity of wrestling in general. How do you get the WWE Universe into Balor, or aware of Kevin Owens? You give them a place to develop and start. See if the fans like it, or if it's just a niche fan base type thing. Turns out at first it was a niche group of hardcore indie fans. That turned into something even a bit greater, the attention of the wider WWE viewing audience. Boom. You now have a reason to deliver PPVs. There is interest and there is capital. Granted, NXT never put up RAW, or SD ratings. And? Was it supposed to? I think many fans began to convince their own selves that NXT is better than what Vince was giving us with RAW and SD. 

It was in my opinion better than the main roster shows and for a while delivered classic PPVs. Does the range of quality make it not developmental? I happen to think that the quality of the show matters. You don't put shit on television and expect to make money or pick up the interests of fans. These talents were learning not just the "WWE way". They were learning how to show their craft to the largest Global Wrestling fanbase on the planet by a longshot and there is no second place. NXT developmental gave these men and women a chance to show a new audience what they could do. The goal was and had always been the main roster. It wasn't until the talents saw what happened to main roster stars from NXT. There were some creative issues that rumored some to believe that going main roster was a curse. Perhaps that was the case, but that doesn't make NXT non developmental. There were plenty of talents that didn't have huge careers in wrestling at all, or very little to speak of. Baron Corbin, Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt, and the same with some tag teams as well. It was a Developmental region.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> Don't get me wrong, I get your point, but let me share this viewpoint that I have with you. People seem to assume that because of the talent he brought into NXT that it somehow meant it was no longer developmental. It was, and still is. No matter the tier level of talent you, or any other fan that admired the stars he brought in outside of the WWE. The WWE has a style, the WWE has always had a developmental region. Those stars HHH brought in like Balor, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Kevin Owens, Nakamura, and El Generico, Ciampa, Gargano, and on. They weren't talent the wrestled in a major company like the WWE before on a long-term basis, or even at all. Did AJ Styles go to NXT? No. Why? Because he was a proven commodity and did it everywhere he went. None of the stars that I mentioned who HHH brought into the WWE were as well known to the WWE audience as AJ Styles. Some on that list never made a huge splash in the American market. Outside of the country Balor, Nakamura, and Hero did very well in places like Japan, or in the United Kingdom.
> 
> Whether fans of these talents like it, or not. They were developmental talent that we essentially there to eventually go to the main roster. Which they did, all of them. Developmental regions like OVW, or FCW have always done house shows. Pay Per Views? No. The WWE had no reason to invest into PPV's for those programs because the interest wasn't there. As times went on, we now see a vast ocean of fans not just WWE fans. The internet has really shed light on the growth and popularity of wrestling in general. How do you get the WWE Universe into Balor, or aware of Kevin Owens? You give them a place to develop and start. See if the fans like it, or if it's just a niche fan base type thing. Turns out at first it was a niche group of hardcore indie fans. That turned into something even a bit greater, the attention of the wider WWE viewing audience. Boom. You now have a reason to deliver PPVs. There is interest and there is capital. Granted, NXT never put up RAW, or SD ratings. And? Was it supposed to? I think many fans began to convince their own selves that NXT is better than what Vince was giving us with RAW and SD.
> 
> It was in my opinion better than the main roster shows and for a while delivered classic PPVs. Does the range of quality make it not developmental? I happen to think that the quality of the show matters. You don't put shit on television and expect to make money or pick up the interests of fans. These talents were learning not just the "WWE way". They were learning how to show their craft to the largest Global Wrestling fanbase on the planet by a longshot and there is no second place. NXT developmental gave these men and women a chance to show a new audience what they could do. The goal was and had always been the main roster. It wasn't until the talents saw what happened to main roster stars from NXT. There were some creative issues that rumored some to believe that going main roster was a curse. Perhaps that was the case, but that doesn't make NXT non developmental. There were plenty of talents that didn't have huge careers in wrestling at all, or very little to speak of. Baron Corbin, Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt, and the same with some tag teams as well. It was a Developmental region.


So, NXT lost, because they didn’t have as many stars.

Yet, we have to listen constantly to how AEW should be neck and neck with main roster WWE, because they had a 50 year old Jericho, the least pushed Shield member, and Midcard Cody.

Riiiiight.


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

AEW isn't close to being neck and neck with Raw because TK isn't interested in doing that. Cody confirmed 3 years ago that AEW doesn't care about appealing to casuals. TK could've signed Orton, Edge, Bray, Braun and all the other top WWE guys by giving them overinflated contracts, but chose not to. TK had other plans in mind. Such as the video game division, buying ROH and signing all those NXT/Indy guys.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

My theory is WWE used AEW as their new NXT Black and Gold, they dont have to pay talent and the ones thet want they will eventually get.

We know Bryan will eventually return along with Jericho and we know WWE has interest in Wardlow, MJF, Jade and others while the rest of the mud show geeks and troublemakers can stay in AEW and not be signed to WWE where the IWC demands they push some jobbers like Daniel Garcia


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

When NXT was given a primetime cable timeslot on USA, which was all about trying to defeat AEW, they were no longer a developmental brand.

When NXT started getting weekly match and promo time on RAW and Smackdown in the fall of 2019, they were no longer a developmental brand.

When Rollins, Lynch, Owens, Bayley, and Sasha showed up on NXT, they were no longer a developmental brand.

When Vince put the NXT roster over the RAW and Smackdown roster at Survivor Series 2019, they were no longer a developmental brand.

When WM main eventer in Charlotte won the NXT women's title, they were no longer a developmental brand.

When WM main eventer Edge showed up on NXT to tease going after Balor's title, they were no longer a developmental brand.

And that is just a small sample of examples that WWE did with NXT in 17 months to topple AEW. But at the end of the day, the more entertaining product won the ratings race.

On the ratings race between AEW and NXT in Oct 2019

HHH: All about the marathon instead of a sprint.

Paul Levesque needs to stop moving the goalposts after the fact.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jay Trotter said:


> When NXT was given a primetime cable timeslot on USA, which was all about trying to defeat AEW, they were no longer a developmental brand.
> 
> When NXT started getting weekly match and promo time on RAW and Smackdown in the fall of 2019, they were no longer a developmental brand.
> 
> ...


The minute they went on national TV is the moment you stop calling it developmental. Going by the company motto, one that Triple H reiterates in this very interview, “every form of entertainment is our competition.” They brought NXT to television and lost. 

NXT tak up TV time, which costs a pretty fucking penny. At one point, we had figured up that it costs roughly $7500 (I’m going on memory for this number, so it might be slightly off) for one minute of TV time for AEW.

WWE’s tv deal is magnitudes larger than AEW’s. The minute they decided to put NXT on Raw and SmackDown, they were gambling serious money on NXT.

And they lost.

It’s ok to admit.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> The minute they went on national TV is the moment you stop calling it developmental. Going by the company motto, one that Triple H reiterates in this very interview, “every form of entertainment is our competition.” They brought NXT to television and lost.
> 
> NXT tak up TV time, which costs a pretty fucking penny. At one point, we had figured up that it costs roughly $7500 (I’m going on memory for this number, so it might be slightly off) for one minute of TV time for AEW.
> 
> ...


It's developmental. Being on TV doesn't change that. It's there to develop talent for the main roster.

AEW beating it means very little.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> It's developmental. Being on TV doesn't change that. It's there to develop talent for the main roster.
> 
> AEW beating it means very little.


The minute it goes on TV, it’s main job is to compete and make money. According to a quick Google search, USA pays $265m per year for Raw. That amounts to roughly $28,000 per minute of television. Figure roughly the same for SmackDown.

They pushed them as equals early on. They let them win Survivor Series. You can pretend it was always developmental, and maybe it was. But Vince McMahon and Hunter both signed off on attempting to make it a 3rd brand and got bitchslapped.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> The minute it goes on TV, it’s main job is to compete and make money. According to a quick Google search, USA pays $265m per year for Raw. That amounts to roughly $28,000 per minute of television. Figure roughly the same for SmackDown.
> 
> They pushed them as equals early on. They let them win Survivor Series. You can pretend it was always developmental, and maybe it was. But Vince McMahon and Hunter both signed off on attempting to make it a 3rd brand and got bitchslapped.


Its main job is not to compete with AEW though. Sure they would have liked to have beat them in the ratings, but losing to them doesn't matter much.

It would be very small time if anyone from AEw was proud of this minor achievement.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> Its main job is not to compete with AEW though. Sure they would have liked to have beat them in the ratings, but losing to them doesn't matter much.
> 
> It would be very small time if anyone from AEw was proud of this minor achievement.


“Every form of entertainment is our competition…”

Assuming NXT does 52 episodes per year, USA pays about $4800 per minute of television for WWE to just train guys. Uh huh. That makes a LOT of sense.

If ever a show deserves to be canceled, then this is clearly the one.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Again, there is a massive fucking difference in the prices Turner is paying for AEW and the prices that SmackDown and Fox are paying for WWE content. AEW is barely getting paid about 1.5x the amount that USA pays for NXT. Rightfully so, they tend to do about 1.5x the ratings.

USA is paying 3.9x the amount of money per minute for WWE main roster content and u til recently we’re showing LESS than DOUBLE in the ratings department.

If we want to get right down to it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> The minute it goes on TV, it’s main job is to compete and make money. According to a quick Google search, USA pays $265m per year for Raw. That amounts to roughly $28,000 per minute of television. Figure roughly the same for SmackDown.
> 
> They pushed them as equals early on. They let them win Survivor Series. You can pretend it was always developmental, and maybe it was. But Vince McMahon and Hunter both signed off on attempting to make it a 3rd brand and got bitchslapped.


Bruh people really don't want HHH to hold that L lol

"I mean yeah they're getting 10s of millions of dollars to air NXT, and okay sure it's headlined by some of the bigger indie names of the last decade, and alright it has a primetime TV spot, and maybe it's attached to the WWE brand.... But that one guy in the midcard just started wrestling 2 years ago. Clearly the show is strictly developmental."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Bruh people really don't want HHH to hold that L lol
> 
> "I mean yeah they're getting 10s of millions of dollars to air NXT, and okay sure it's headlined by some of the bigger indie names of the last decade, and alright it has a primetime TV spot, and maybe it's attached to the WWE brand.... But that one guy in the midcard just started wrestling 2 years ago. Clearly the show is strictly developmental."


It’s comical, bro. As bad as those that act like TK can do no wrong or the ones that act like TK created COVID.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> Again, there is a massive fucking difference in the prices Turner is paying for AEW and the prices that SmackDown and Fox are paying for WWE content. AEW is barely getting paid about 1.5x the amount that USA pays for NXT. Rightfully so, they tend to do about 1.5x the ratings.
> 
> USA is paying 3.9x the amount of money per minute for WWE main roster content and u til recently we’re showing LESS than DOUBLE in the ratings department.
> 
> If we want to get right down to it.


How much are they paying for NXT?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> It’s comical, bro. As bad as those that act like TK can do no wrong or the ones that act like TK created COVID.


Idk why it's so hard for some to admit shit they like can take Ls or be shitty. 

My favorite MMA fighter is Jon Jones. The first DUI I could reasonably chalk it up to a really dumb night. The first failed PED test, I could reasonably say maybe he mistakenly took something.

But holy fuck when he's on DUI number 4, Domestic violence charges, and failed his 73rd PED test , obviously he's just an alcoholic piece of shit on roids that just happens to punch faces well .


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> *Idk why it's so hard for some to admit shit they like can take Ls or be shitty.*
> 
> My favorite MMA fighter is Jon Jones. The first DUI I could reasonably chalk it up to a really dumb night. The first failed PED test, I could reasonably say maybe he mistakenly took something.
> 
> But holy fuck when he's on DUI number 4, Domestic violence charges, and failed his 73rd PED test , obviously he's just an alcoholic piece of shit on roids that just happens to punch faces well .


Have I ever said I liked WWE? Has it crossed your mind that maybe some people aren't tribal about fucking wrestling companies? Most normal people don't have a team they're on as that would be pathetic.

I've not watched a single WWE episode for 25 years. I've never seen NXT before.

Stop thinking everyone thinks as you do. Unless you work for either company you shouldn't be so invested in either. It's weird.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jones1 said:


> Have I ever said I liked WWE? Has it crossed your mind that maybe some people aren't tribal about fucking wrestling companies? Most normal people don't have a team they're on as that would be pathetic.
> 
> I've not watched a single WWE episode for 25 years. I've never seen NXT before.
> 
> Stop thinking everyone thinks as you do. Unless you work for either company you shouldn't be so invested in either. It's weird.


What the fuck are you babbling about lol

1. Uh yeah most people tend to ride for one thing or another see

Sports

PlayStation vs Xbox

Coke vs Pepsi

Target vs Wal-Mart

Fast food brands

2. I actually prefer WWE over AEW, that doesn't negate the fact NXT took an L on Wednesday to AEW. It is what it is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> How much are they paying for NXT?


I said in the above, USA pays about $4800 per minute for NXT compared to $7200 per minute for Dynamite. The ratings for each show are comparable to the money spent.

Raw is at $28,000 per minute for a show that, until the HHH taking over bump in ratings, wasn’t even doing twice the ratings. Fox pays $40,000 per minute of tv for SmackDown, despite only doing a little over twice as many viewers.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> What the fuck are you babbling about lol
> 
> 1. Uh yeah most people tend to ride for one thing or another see
> 
> ...


They might have a preference, but most people aren't tribal and consider themselves on a team of a certain company. If grown adult and act liek that than you have issues.

Remember you said about me "Idk why it's so hard for some to admit shit they like can take Ls or be shitty.". You were wrong to say this as it doesn't make sense in this situation.

I know NXT lost. I said that. No one is debating that.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> I said in the above, USA pays about $4800 per minute for NXT compared to $7200 per minute for Dynamite. The ratings for each show are comparable to the money spent.
> 
> Raw is at $28,000 per minute for a show that, until the HHH taking over bump in ratings, wasn’t even doing twice the ratings. Fox pays $40,000 per minute of tv for SmackDown, despite only doing a little over twice as many viewers.


Where are you getting these numbers from?

That's not a lot for NXT. No wonder WWE isn't bothered about losing to AEW. NXT seems to be doing well then.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> Where are you getting these numbers from?
> 
> That's not a lot for NXT. No wonder WWE isn't bothered about losing to AEW. NXT seems to be doing well then.


Then what do it say about Raw that, despite Raw being paid nearly 4 times as much money per minute of TV, the show only does roughly twice the viewers? Or the fact that SmackDown is paid nearly 6 times as much money per minute of television, they also do just a little over twice the viewers?

If Hunter gets to claim NXT isn’t a real loss, then I guess TK and AEW never lost to Raw or SmackDown either.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Like I’ve said previously, there is a Grand Canyon-sized gap between what Raw and SmackDown are being paid compared to AEW vs the gap between AEW and NXT.

So, those trying to shit on AEW’s win over NXT are best served to keep their thoughts to themselves on Dynamite vs Raw or SmackDown.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> Then what do it say about Raw that, despite Raw being paid nearly 4 times as much money per minute of TV, the show only does roughly twice the viewers? Or the fact that SmackDown is paid nearly 6 times as much money per minute of television, they also do just a little over twice the viewers?
> 
> If Hunter gets to claim NXT isn’t a real loss, then I guess TK and AEW never lost to Raw or SmackDown either.


It doesn't say a lot. It's their developmental/third brand. If it's not losing money, they don't care. The WWE makes its money elsewhere. WWE is making record profits. That's why they don't, and shouldn't care.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> Like I’ve said previously, there is a Grand Canyon-sized gap between what Raw and SmackDown are being paid compared to AEW vs the gap between AEW and NXT.
> 
> So, those trying to shit on AEW’s win over NXT are best served to keep their thoughts to themselves on Dynamite vs Raw or SmackDown.



The bottom line is, AEW beat the third brand WWE uses to develop its talent for the main roster. This is a fact. That's why it's not a big deal.

You don't get to decide what WWE uses NXT for, or what their goal is for that brand.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> WWE is making record profits. How many more times than AEW do you think? You are looking at this in very simple terms. WWE is a massive success right now because of RAW and Smackdown. Those shows are making plenty of money.


I guess they are making record profits with funding far exceeding their ratings relative to AEW.

NXT lost to AEW on far more comparable funding than the gap between AEW and main roster WWE. These are facts. Not opinions. Facts based on hard data. $30m per year for NXT, $45m per year for AEW Dynamite, $205m for SmackDown, and $265m for Raw. Just do simple math based on each show putting out 52 weeks worth of content, and you get the per minute numbers.

AEW does nearly the same ratings gap over NXT as Raw and SD do over Dynamite, despite nearly triple the difference in fundings.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> I guess they are making record profits with funding far exceeding their ratings relative to AEW.
> 
> NXT lost to AEW on far more comparable funding than the gap between AEW and main roster WWE. These are facts. Not opinions. Facts based on hard data. $30m per year for NXT, $45m per year for AEW Dynamite, $205m for SmackDown, and $265m for Raw. Just do simple math based on each show putting out 52 weeks worth of content, and you get the per minute numbers.
> 
> AEW does nearly the same ratings gap over NXT as Raw and SD do over Dynamite, despite nearly triple the difference in fundings.


So?

If the WWE doesn't care, and they don't, why does it matter? Why are you obsessed with ratings to what the networks pay for them(well, what you claim they pay for them)? None of what you are saying matters at all. Have you ever run a business before?

The goal of a business is to make money. WWE makes record profits. They haven't lost to anyone recently. They don't care about a small brand losing to AEW. It's a minor thing. Beating NXT means nothing at all.

I asked where you got the numbers from. You didn't answer that. Not that it would change anything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> So?
> 
> If the WWE doesn't care, and they don't, why does it matter? Why are you obsessed with ratings to what the networks pay for them(well, what you claim they pay for them)? None of what you are saying matters at all. Have you ever run a business before?
> 
> ...


These are all numbers that were released back in 2018, 2019, and 2020.

I don’t give a fuck about ratings, but if the name of the game is make money and you as a leader within that business claim “all forms of entertainment are our competition” then NXT flat out lost. To use the excuse that AEW had more star power than NXT or funding is the reason, then you are exempt from claiming victory for Raw or SmackDown when they have a much larger funding and star power proportional to AEW’s over NXT.

That’s how this works. Keep the energy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Triple H also claimed how he's not concerned with AEW and would always do what's best for them and makes them most money... And decided to do a NXT show same day as All Out.

If anyone thinks that's "best" for NXT is delusional or outright lying. It's just their another pathetic attempt to try and take viewers away from AO.

WWE as a whole has always lied through their teeth. It wasn't a Vince thing.. it's how they operate. Revisionist history, changing statements, spinning the truth to fit their narrative. It's a WWE culture... And it will never change.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> These are all numbers that were released back in 2018, 2019, and 2020.
> 
> I don’t give a fuck about ratings, but if the name of the game is make money and you as a leader within that business claim “all forms of entertainment are our competition” then NXT flat out lost. To use the excuse that AEW had more star power than NXT or funding is the reason, then you are exempt from claiming victory for Raw or SmackDown when they have a much larger funding and star power proportional to AEW’s over NXT.
> 
> That’s how this works. Keep the energy.


Do you have trouble reading or understanding what we're debating?

We all know NXT lost and got lower ratings. That's not being debated. 

At no point have I mentioned star power or funding. That's all been you. I haven't come out with any excuses. Where did you get the idea I have? 

All I'm saying is it doesn't matter they lost and they don't care. I'll repeat so you fully understand, it doesn't matter that NXT lost and WWE don't care. They use NXT as their developmental system. It's their third brand.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

He's not wrong. I always found AEW fanboys bragging about beating the WWE's C brand pathetic. Talk about low standards of success...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> He learned from the carny God Vince, never claim defeat and always keep spinning
> 
> In the last 2 months according to WWE
> 
> ...


You nailed it here good job.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> Do you have trouble reading or understanding what we're debating?
> 
> We all know NXT lost and got lower ratings. That's not being debated.
> 
> ...


But it DID matter to them at the time. It may not matter to them now, but at that moment in time, it mattered to them enough that they were wasting television time at $28,000 and $40,000 per minute to help get that show and those guys exposure. That is significant money.

They should have never cared. This much we can all agre, but they absolutely cared at that time.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

HHH is on to bigger things. Very easily minimised AEW and there's not much Tony can say in response.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> But it DID matter to them at the time. It may not matter to them now, but at that moment in time, it mattered to them enough that they were wasting television time at $28,000 and $40,000 per minute to help get that show and those guys exposure. That is significant money.
> 
> They should have never cared. This much we can all agre, but they absolutely cared at that time.


How do you know they cared at the time? Do you really believe it was a big deal to them even at the time?

Come on.

You're making this a much bigger deal than it is. 😂😂😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> How do you know they cared at the time? Do you really believe it was a big deal to them even at the time?
> 
> Come on.
> 
> You're making this a much bigger deal than it is. 😂😂😂


They wasted precious fucking TV time at $28k and $40k PER MINUTE in an attempt to steal that same general type of fan. They had NXT win more matches against the main brands at Survivor Series. You don’t fucking put that much effort into something that you don’t fucking care about.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> They wasted precious fucking TV time at $28k and $40k PER MINUTE in an attempt to steal that same general type of fan. They had NXT win more matches against the main brands at Survivor Series. You don’t fucking put that much effort into something that you don’t fucking care about.


You're pulling numbers out of your arse. You have no idea how much a minute it was.

If you think this was a big deal for WWE then you're a fool.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> You're pulling numbers out of your arse. You have no idea how much a minute it was.
> 
> If you think this was a big deal for WWE then you're a fool.


$265m per year for Raw. 52 weeks a fucking year. 3 hours of Raw television per week. 60 minutes in an hour. Do you know how fucking math works? If so, then you need to fucking do it and quit bitching that Raw and SmackDown are getting paid nearly 4 and 6 times as much for Dynamite with only twice the results.

Do the math or shut the fuck up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

265m divided by 52 = $5,096,153 per episode

$5,096,153 divided by 3 hours = $1,698,717 per hour

$1,698,717 divided by 60 minutes =$28,311

Now I have done the math for you, so you have no reason to not shut the fuck up now.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> $265m per year for Raw. 52 weeks a fucking year. 3 hours of Raw television per week. 60 minutes in an hour. Do you know how fucking math works? If so, then you need to fucking do it and quit bitching that Raw and SmackDown are getting paid nearly 4 and 6 times as much for Dynamite with only twice the results.
> 
> Do the math or shut the fuck up.


You never answered where you got those numbers from.

You have no idea what you're talking about or how business works.

It's funny that you're getting angry! 😂 None of what you're saying matters at all apart from in your head.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As JR would say, AEW beat NXT like a government mule.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dynamite did a deal late 2019 that secured $45m per year. Wanna do the math along with me?

$45m divided by 52 = $865,384 per episode

$865,374 divided by 2 = $432,692 per hour

$432,692 divided by 60 minutes = $7,211 per minute

SHUT. THE FUCK. UP.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT $30m per year from USA

$30m divided by 52 weeks = $562,923 per episode

$562,923 divided by 2 hours = $288,461 per hour

$288,461 divided by 60 mins = $4,807 per minute

MATH IS HARD


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> Dynamite did a deal late 2019 that secured $45m per year. Wanna do the math along with me?
> 
> $45m divided by 52 = $865,384 per episode
> 
> ...


None of this changes anything 😂 😂 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> Where did you get these numbers from?
> 
> Why are y
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ this guy doesn’t understand how math works.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Where did you get the original numbers from? This isn't a maths question, I'm asking for your source. Please read and understand what I'm asking. Where did you get the numbers from?
This isn't a hard question to understand. I can't dumb this down anymore so you can understand.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> Where did you get the original numbers from? This isn't a maths question, I'm asking for your source. Please read and understand what I'm asking. Where did you get the numbers from?


WWE got two $1b deals from USA and Fox in, what, 2018-ish? Raw’s deal was a 4 year deal, and Fox’s was a 5 year deal. AEW signed that extension with TNT late 2019 for $45m per year over 4 years or something like that with a choice for a 5th year at a premium price. NXT would later secure a deal in early 2020-ish, IIRC, for $30m. There are caveats like ad revenue sharing or whatever in some of these deals, but that’s too hard to place a dollar amount on…

All numbers are just a Google search away.

Either Hunter and Vince really cared about attempting to make NXT a viable 3rd brand (why wouldn’t they given they just secured TWO $1b deals for their 2 main brands), or they were just flat out stealing money from the USA network by using their $28k and $40k per minute shows as a way to just train and develop.

You pick which answer you want to go with. I’ll use logic…


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> WWE got two $1b deals from USA and Fox in, what, 2018-ish? Raw’s deal was a 4 year deal, and Fox’s was a 5 year deal. AEW signed that extension with TNT late 2019 for $45m per year over 4 years or something like that with a choice for a 5th year at a premium price. NXT would later secure a deal in early 2020-ish, IIRC, for $30m. There are caveats like ad revenue sharing or whatever in some of these deals, but that’s too hard to place a dollar amount on…
> 
> All numbers are just a Google search away.
> 
> ...


So you're not able to name your source. Perfect. At least you were finally able to understand the question. It only took 4 times for me to ask a simple question for you to catch up.

It's still not a big deal for WWE, and it's not a big achievement for AEW. Just for some geeks online who like to make it a big deal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Here @Jones1 









Report Casts WWE TV Deals As Loss Leaders, Misses Additional Value They Bring


The conventional wisdom on pro wrestling has always been that, generally speaking, pro wrestling on television generates significantly less advertising revenue than other programming with a similarly sized audience.




www.forbes.com









__





Fox, WWE Close Five-Year Deal for 'SmackDown' Reportedly Worth $205M Per Year | Sports Illustrated






www.si.com













TNT Renews AEW Dynamite Through 2023, Agrees To Add 2nd Show


All Elite Wrestling, the current top startup pro wrestling promotion, announced some very good news for themselves on Wednesday.




www.forbes.com





(note: AEW’s deal is apparently not $45m but $43.75m according to Forbes, so even less per minute)

There is no definitive number for NXT’s deal, but everyone has it between $30m and $50m. I gave it the low end to be conservative, but here’s a report from Forbes where analysts predicted a potential $100m deal with USA:









Analysts Project Up To $100 Million For WWE NXT-To-USA Deal, Raising Questions Of How Much The Wrestlers Will Receive


WWE's deal to move NXT to the USA Network means even more record-breaking revenue for the company, but just how much of this added revenue will the wrestlers see?




www.forbes.com





If you think Vince and Hunter weren’t trying to win that Wednesday “War” at all costs to try and secure that fat payday, even going as far as putting them on the main shows and having NXT win Survivor Series to try and secure that big bag, then you’re crazy.

Not you. Just anyone in general. Hunter and Vince knew the kind of money they could secure if they were able to turn NXT into a ratings win.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Since HHH took over WWE creative NXT has beaten Rampage in ratings.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

[


bdon said:


> Here @Jones1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So,
"In the last week's issue of the _Wrestling Observer Newsletter_, cover dated August 26 Dave Meltzer reported on numbers"
"According to _The Hollywood Reporter"
"Wrestling Observer Newsletter editor Dave Meltzer reported that the contract has TNT paying $43.75 million/year for four years,"_


Great sources!! 😂 

I can't believe you actually went to the effort to find them as well just because I told you to.😂😂😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jones1 said:


> [
> 
> 
> So,
> ...











AEW’s $175 Million Extension Through 2023 Offers More Incentive To WWE Free Agents


AEW's $175 million expansion is more good news for the health of the wrestling business, particularly when it comes to impending free agents.




www.forbes.com





What does Forbes know…


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

bdon said:


> AEW’s $175 Million Extension Through 2023 Offers More Incentive To WWE Free Agents
> 
> 
> AEW's $175 million expansion is more good news for the health of the wrestling business, particularly when it comes to impending free agents.
> ...


Often not a lot. It was written by 

Alfred Konuwa
I've been a pro wrestling columnist and video blogger for a leading national sports website since 2010. 

You're not very good at knowing what reliable information is. You just believe whatever you read without considering the source. You've also shown a complete lack of business sense, and I had to talk to you like you were a child for you to understand a simple question. Add to the fact you're angry outbursts (fucking this and fucking that), childish GIFS, and that you have over 11000 posts on a forum I suspect you're someone with limited life experience. 

We'll have to agree to disagree that it was a big deal or not. I know you won't be able to cope with agreeing to disagree but that is your problem and not mine.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, we’re going to pretend that the $45m deal isn’t correct.

Jesus fucking Christ. Way to waste my time trying to have a fucking discussion with your ignorant ass.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Dr. Middy said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Technically NXT 2.0 now is developmental, but if Hunter's gonna say with a straight face that it was developmental when he was running against them head to head he'd be lying through his teeth. It was still his Black & Gold baby.
> 
> That being said, AEW may be beating NXT still, but they are NOT close to Raw or SD now.


ROFL
NXT was always developmental. The moment it faced AEW, it just was put on public TV, to appease USA Network. It was funny from the very beginning, that people saw beating here and there NXT as an accomplishment on here. TK had enough time and money to beat WWE main shows and he botched. Now the big window of Vince going crazy is over and TK realizes, that he missed his chance to beat WWE with ease. The window is closing now. Game over! 
Jeez ... even Cody went back to WWE.


----------

